# need some help please!



## hustle4change (Dec 19, 2014)

What's up everyone, can anyone tell me if there's something wrong with this plant or if its natural? Any feed back would be greatly appreciated! 

View attachment IMG_20141219_151425.jpg


----------



## zem (Dec 19, 2014)

it looks like normal to me


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Dec 19, 2014)

:yeahthat:


----------



## hustle4change (Dec 20, 2014)

Okay thanks it was because the leaf on the right was starting to curl just wanted to be extra sure


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 20, 2014)

Your baby looks fine. Do you have a fan blowing on her? I hope you do.


----------



## hustle4change (Dec 20, 2014)

No I actually dont, Beginners mistake that's for sure..if I do get one does the size of the fan matter? Also how far away should the fan be?


----------



## Locked (Dec 20, 2014)

hustle4change said:


> No I actually dont, Beginners mistake that's for sure..if I do get one does the size of the fan matter? Also how far away should the fan be?



You don't want too strong a breeze.  Just some air movement to help strengthen your stem and help break up dead pockets of air from building up around the plant once it gets bigger. A small oscillating fan would be fine.


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 20, 2014)

For seedlings I use a single speed 6 inch cheepy from HD or targèt jus to move the air around the plant. Do a pool shot with the fan if it doesn't oscillate, bounce it off a wall to go around the area for seedlings, then you can hang it from a chain for bigger girls. This will the fan to provide ramdon gusts a crossed the canopy, as it just moves freely on its own.


----------



## hustle4change (Dec 20, 2014)

Awsome thanks guys


----------



## hustle4change (Dec 26, 2014)

What's up guys I thought I'd give an update pic on on how its doing. Any thoughts or concerns just let me know what you think 

View attachment 1419638652750597675219.jpg


----------



## 420mittenstate (Dec 26, 2014)

Is that from seed. What strain?


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 26, 2014)

Looking very nice. Is she that light green in real life or is it the camera? 

Green mojo!


----------



## hustle4change (Dec 28, 2014)

420mittenstate said:


> Is that from seed. What strain?


Yes that's straight from the seed. I know which batch it came from but i never got the name of the strain


----------



## hustle4change (Dec 28, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> Looking very nice. Is she that light green in real life or is it the camera?
> 
> Green mojo!



Thanks!  and I don't think its the camera that's how the color looks when it's under the light. if I turned the light off its a nice deep green.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 28, 2014)

hustle4change said:


> Yes that's straight from the seed. I know which batch it came from but i never got the name of the strain



Was this a seed from a bag of good bud or is it a seed from a breeder? 

Knowing the strain can be important--it can tell you a lot about the growing characteristics, the nutrient needs,  the flowering time, etc etc.


----------



## hustle4change (Dec 28, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Was this a seed from a bag of good bud or is it a seed from a breeder?
> 
> Knowing the strain can be important--it can tell you a lot about the growing characteristics, the nutrient needs,  the flowering time, etc etc.



It was a seed from a bag of some good weed. I usually get the name as I get it in bricks but sometimes I don't get the name of the strand. I know there's a lot of specific information you need depending on the strain but I was honestly just trying a experiment to see how well I could  do with a plant. I started my account here to look and ask questions so I can pick up important aspects on how to properly grow.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 28, 2014)

Keep an eye out for it to hermy.  Experienced growers do not use bagseed and generally recommend that others not either.   I think the problem with bagseed is two-fold.  Either the seed is a result of a plant selfing (hermying) and it will pass that on to any seeds it produces.  Second if it didn't self, you have no idea whatsoever of 1/2 of the genetics--it could be ditch weed.  This is a process that takes about 4 montths start to finish.  It is heartbreaking to get 3 months in and have a plant hermy and seed up an entire crop or to have a substandard willowy crop with virtually no high.  

At any rate, you are going to want to keep it as stress free as possible and keep a diligent eye out for any signs of both sexes.  This can happen later in flowering, so a good examination of the plant every week (or more) is a good idea.


----------



## hustle4change (Dec 31, 2014)

Alright so jus yesterday I noticed it started wilting. I haven't watered it for three days. I gave it a bit if water to see if it was underwatered but I woke up and its still wilting. Do any of you know what could be wrong? 

View attachment IMG_20141231_101743.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 31, 2014)

I think it looks okay.  

I think that you are going to need to try and relax a bit.  This is a 4 month process and you are just getting started.

Tell us more about your grow space, what the plant is planted in, your nutrients, how much you water it, how often, your light, and your ventilation, everything you can think of.  Everything works together to produce a plant.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 31, 2014)

Hi H4C, you don't want to give "a little water"  you want to soak the plant then let dry till you finger in the soil doesn't feel any moisture. Then water again. But let dry. Wet dry cycle is what out plants like.

It is also stretching. what light are you under?


----------



## Dman1234 (Dec 31, 2014)

Are you feeding it?  what light do you have it under?


----------



## hustle4change (Dec 31, 2014)

Dd


----------



## hustle4change (Dec 31, 2014)

I have the set up in my bedroom closet. Right now its winter and the winters in Canada can get pretty cold so my windows closed. I have a oscillating fan going, and I'm using a flourecent bulb. I'm not sure of the spec.now  I know you need to use specific lighting, but I'm truthfully just experimenting so don't beat me up too much on that. I tried looking for this specific nutrient brand for veg. State but I couldn't find them in store. I refuse to own a credit card so online is out of the question. I water every 4 days. Believe me I'm not here losing my marbles over this situation. But when I notice something happening that I haven't seen before(in this case the wilting of the leaves) I'm going to ask questions and try to identify the problem if there is one.


----------



## hustle4change (Dec 31, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> Hi H4C, you don't want to give "a little water"  you want to soak the plant then let dry till you finger in the soil doesn't feel any moisture. Then water again. But let dry. Wet dry cycle is what out plants like.
> 
> It is also stretching. what light are you under?


O man it is? How can you tell?


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 31, 2014)

How can I tell what? The stretching is the distance between leaf nodes. With a T5 light you can get your plant very close to the light, no burn and little stretch. A very good light to veg under.  Here is a pic of my veg.View attachment 005.jpg
View attachment 006.jpg


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 1, 2015)

Rosebud do you make those pots? How so?


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 1, 2015)

No those are 1 gallon cheapy plastic bags I grow in till they go into 3 gallon smart pots.

Some like them are here:


[ame]http://www.amazon.com/ViagrowTM-gallon-Grow-Bag-pack/dp/B00BAZGKNA/ref=sr_1_3?s=lawn-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1420157677&sr=1-3&keywords=plastic+grow+bags[/ame]


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 2, 2015)

Speaking of fabric bags....Groney says that he makes fabric bags from landscape fabric and he likes them better than the bags he purchased commercially.  I checked out a few websites and found some great ideas and suggestions.  The best was to use a good quality fabric.  I found some on Amazon that I am going to try--thick and durable and woven as suggested.  One of the real advantages is the ability to make them the size you want.  I am planting plants from solo cups into plastic growbags like Rosebuds and then going to make a bunch of fabric bags myself.  I tried some 5 gal that Rosebud recommended and they sold me on the bags.  I saw that people used different methods to secure the fabric.  I would sew them.  Can wait to try it.

Stank the plastic bags are quite inexpensive on Amazon or E-Bay and make a great in-between pot to use.

Hustle, sorry to get off topic.  I think that you are going to have to decide whether you want to get serious about this or not.  Unfortunately, it is not really a hobby that you can really play around with.  Cannabis is quite finicky and wants what it wants.  So if you really want to grow your own bud, you are going to have to be able to set up a real grow space.  Growing in a spot in a closet will work for a while, but it still is going to take more than a single CFL light.  Cannabis needs lots of light and not only in the correct spectrum, but the correct type of light.  The vegetative part of the plants life is the easy part of the growing.  When flowering, the requirements go way up.  So much in fact, that it is virtually impossible to flower a plant indoors without a properly set up space.  That space could be a closet, but it takes some work to make into a proper flowering space.  I am setting up a small grow  in a cabinet that is only 20" x 36".  It can be done, but it takes work and money.  And I am not trying to beat up on you at all, just letting you know the way it is.  It would hardly be fair to let you spend 2 months loving and caring for your plants and not make you aware of what it took to flower a plant.  Good luck whatever you decide.  This is a wonderful plant to grow and there is nothing like smoking your own bud.  So should you decide that you want to take the next step, which is setting up a proper space, let up know and we can help.  There are a lot of places to look for good buys on things.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 2, 2015)

Leave it to you to figure it all out and make smart pots. You could knit them, crochet them, sew them, plumber them... You will be making smart pots in no time..you are a smart pot!


----------



## lyfespan (Jan 2, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Leave it to you to figure it all out and make smart pots. You could knit them, crochet them, sew them, plumber them... You will be making smart pots in no time..you are a smart pot!



Seems we all get smart from pot


----------

